# Uhh, free camera?



## theadamsociety (May 8, 2008)

So today I was taking some portraits out front of my house and my neighbor comes over and is talking about cameras and how he has this old "big" camera. To make a long story short he went and got the camera and than gave me the camera, free of charge. It's a Nikon F-601. I don't know anything about the camera so any information would be valid at this point. To make it even better, he lent the "big" lens to a friend, so he's going to get that back and give me that as well. Really nice guy I guess... 

Anyone know what "big" lens might naturally accompany this camera?


----------



## Senor Hound (May 9, 2008)

theadamsociety said:


> So today I was taking some portraits out front of my house and my neighbor comes over and is talking about cameras and how he has this old "big" camera. To make a long story short he went and got the camera and than gave me the camera, free of charge. It's a Nikon F-601. I don't know anything about the camera so any information would be valid at this point. To make it even better, he lent the "big" lens to a friend, so he's going to get that back and give me that as well. Really nice guy I guess...
> 
> Anyone know what "big" lens might naturally accompany this camera?



Dang, that's a nice camera to just be giving away...  I would guess the big lens will probably be a 70-300 or something like it.  Wouldn't that be sweet if it was some sort of 200mm prime or something?  I wouldn't get your hopes up, but it'd still be SUPER sweet!


----------



## theadamsociety (May 9, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> Dang, that's a nice camera to just be giving away...



Thats what I thought!

And, if it is 70-300 I might just die. (A happy death)


----------



## Mike_E (May 9, 2008)

70-210mms were the norm for a "big"lens and are very usable.  

The F601 is the same as the N6006

http://www.mit.edu/~cai/nikon/N90sreview.html

Nice gift!


----------



## theadamsociety (May 9, 2008)

Hmm, 70-210 you say, 

Here's to hoping it fits on my new digital stuff. 

Also thanks for the comprehensive information, sir!


----------



## Valethar (May 12, 2008)

theadamsociety said:


> Thats what I thought!
> 
> And, if it is 70-300 I might just die. (A happy death)



If you do, can I have your stuff?    LOL

But seriously, nice gift you got there!


----------



## Battou (May 12, 2008)

You gotta love freebies, congrats on the aquisition.


----------



## theadamsociety (May 12, 2008)

Valethar said:


> If you do, can I have your stuff?    LOL
> 
> But seriously, nice gift you got there!



LOL, update: the lens is a Nikkor 35-105!
Not to 300 but still some prettty nice glass. 

It's a little scratched due to lack of knowledge of what the camera was actually worth (I'm guessing)

Though, I'm planning on buying mostly black and white film for this camera so it will just add to the nostalgia (the scratches). 

Thanks for being excited with me guys, I'll post the first pics as soon as I can... I bought a roll the other day but It's my first time with a film SLR so im guessing none of the pics I took in my friends garage are print worthy 

Next roll for sure!

Ciao for now!


----------



## theadamsociety (May 12, 2008)

Battou said:


> You gotta love freebies, congrats on the aquisition.



Thanks!!


----------

